# Has anyone casted the Hot Wheels Pro mod Chevy S10 truck?



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey guys, I was browsing a few sites today related to HO drag racing and I saw a few guys running bodies that are identical to the Hot wheels Chevy S10 Pro mod truck. Does anyone know who cast these bodies???


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey TX, do you think they are cast resin, not vacuformed? I'd love to see (get my hands on) one of these if they are cast. Im dying to see the Hot Wheels '59 Ford Ranchero done in resin as well. I saw one today at Walmart, but they couldnt get the bar code to scan a price, so I left it behind. could be another job for Roger and/or Chris!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

If it don't scan, can't you just make an offer? :jest: 

Have to love automation! :freak: rr


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

[email protected] :jest: 

Here's the page where I saw the pics of the trucks:

http://www.usdra.com/page10.html

I've always loved that Pro mod S10 body.........but it would be even cooler to have a resin version for a TJet dragster  

Looking at the pics I'm not so sure that they are resin.........but does anyone know if Hot wheels has cast this truck in plastic???


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

TX, I know its hard to tell from the pics, but if I had to bet a paycheck on it, I would say they look like cast resin. I noticed in the in 2 of the pics, they show the 59 Ford Ranchero I mentioned in my first post to this thread. I know that one was originally a Hot Wheels, so I can safely guess that SOMEONE is resin casting at least a few of the bodies shown.
Maybe the guys on the die-cast board would know if the S-10 has ever been produced, and maybe even give you an idea where it get one. Once you find one, I'm sure Roger, Chris, of one of the other board members could mold and cast it in resin.
I have a slot car show/sale comming up in about two weeks, so I'll keep an eye out there if you havent found anything yet.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

JPRcustoms said:


> TX, I know its hard to tell from the pics, but if I had to bet a paycheck on it, I would say they look like cast resin. I noticed in the in 2 of the pics, they show the 59 Ford Ranchero I mentioned in my first post to this thread. I know that one was originally a Hot Wheels, so I can safely guess that SOMEONE is resin casting at least a few of the bodies shown.
> Maybe the guys on the die-cast board would know if the S-10 has ever been produced, and maybe even give you an idea where it get one. Once you find one, I'm sure Roger, Chris, of one of the other board members could mold and cast it in resin.
> I have a slot car show/sale comming up in about two weeks, so I'll keep an eye out there if you havent found anything yet.



JPR, I know 100% that Hot wheels produced that Por mod S10....I've got several diecast versions of that exact truck........I just can't tell if those trucks pictured are resin...or in fact other versions of the diecast truck.

I know for damn sure a Tjet will fit inside of the body.....and a Magnatraction will as well. What we'd have to end up doing is either using a 4 gear chassis.....or mount a set of front wheels to the front of the body.....and mounting the chassis a bit farther back....just like the AFX dragsters.

I've got one of these trucks that I'd gladly donate to a resin caster........ :thumbsup:


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

I've been on that site about 20 times, and I still cant be sure or what is vacuformed and what is resin! LOL I'm going to poke my eyes out with a sharp stick :jest:


----------

